# Zombie Invasion! (A userbased scenario situation)



## niffnoff (May 29, 2011)

Ok guys me and my friends did this a long time ago and it was probably one of the most interesting things we've done that hasn't been of the influence of alcohol. It's also fun 

Ok so heres the scenario we are going to build off:

A zombie apocalypse has started in your country, you and a small band of friends have saw scenes from the furthest part of your country via the news channel and you have 3 days TOPS to think of a way of survival. What would you do in these 3 days?

Details are the key, and discussions are advised.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 29, 2011)

Make sure your friends are mostly attractive females and set about re-populating the earth


----------



## niffnoff (May 29, 2011)

This is true, but what about food man , water, hiding. we gotta sort dis shit out other wise dem zombies will be merkin steak outta us


----------



## niffnoff (May 30, 2011)

One problem buddy, food and water man still a major thing I like the idea though, what about family and friends in the matter? Gotta get discussing before running into the HORDE


----------



## The Somberlain (May 30, 2011)

Live out my last few days in happiness and accept death with dignity


----------



## Explorer (May 30, 2011)

I'd look for a place with water where I could be in a boat, moored where the zombies couldn't walk to.

As the zombies have no pain response, the huge amounts of seagulls which surround most seaports would mark them as easy pickings. As a bonus, birds normally go for the eyes. The zombies would not heal, so they'd be wiped out failry quidkly in that area.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 30, 2011)

A horde of zombies wouldn't be as overwhelming as it looks. Unless we're talking Hollywood, zombies probably wouldn't have the ability to run or really function all that well. A baseball bat would probably be just fine to handle getting around/through a horde of zombies.


----------



## Bigfan (May 30, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> A baseball bat would probably be just fine to handle getting around/through a horde of zombies.



Depends if the infection spreads by blood/bodily fluids. Then, getting up close wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 30, 2011)

What kind of zombies are these? That changes everything.

If they're slow movers, then they aren't much of an issue. Just get loads of supplies, hold up in somewhere that will be relatively easy to get in and out of (to get more supplies) without letting deads in. Somewhere like a shopping centre is an age old favourite. Hold up for long enough and the zombies should decompose enough in that they will no longer be a threat, and eventually 'die'.

If they're fast movers, they're stronger and way more dangerous. Holding up somewhere means it will only be a matter of time before they force their way in. Your best bet is to get some supplies togetehr quickly, and head somewhere cold and isolated up north. At the start of the infection, there won't be so many zombies around, so it will be safer to get around. The longer you leave it, the more infected will be on the streets (a classic mistake they make in the films). Make it north, and if you're somewhere isolated there will not be so many people around reducing the threat of infected. Zombies theoretically wouldn't do well in cold, and if they're actually dead (no body heat) they'd just freeze. 

So basically my plan would be:

1. Wherever I am, get all the supplies I need and a decent weapon.
2. Find family members.
3. Head North (in case of runners) or hold up somewhere (in case of limpers).


----------



## nostealbucket (May 30, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I'd look for a place with water where I could be in a boat, moored where the zombies couldn't walk to.
> 
> As the zombies have no pain response, the huge amounts of seagulls which surround most seaports would mark them as easy pickings. As a bonus, birds normally go for the eyes. The zombies would not heal, so they'd be wiped out failry quidkly in that area.



Living organisms are repelled by zombies. that is why they decompose so slowly. 
I live on a farm. So, I'm good for a few months.
I'd just find every attractive person I know who is still alive, and board up in a home depot, or in the military base thats very close to here.


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2011)

Acquire guns, ammunition and other weapons to kill zombies with.
From there, me and by band of survivors move to grocery store to hole up in.
Block all the main entrance points, mainly with carriages and other objects on top (believe it or not, carriages are fucking strong when linked together)
Place shooters on rooftop to defend against any zombies that come to our home
If possible, set up mini-bombs in the surrounding perimeter should we cause too much attention and need to take out large numbers and GTFO

Rinse and repeat


----------



## Alwballe (May 30, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> A zombie apocalypse has started in your country, you and a small band of friends have saw scenes from the furthest part of your country via the news channel and you have 3 days TOPS to think of a way of survival. What would you do in these 3 days?



Fuck Bitches.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 30, 2011)

I'd throw on some awesome running shoes cause zombies HATE FAST FOOD.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 30, 2011)

I'd get a chainsaw and shotgun and fuck shit up!


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 30, 2011)

id go find Andrew Zimmerin cuz he is used to eating brains.. only a matter of time.. might as well enjoy them before i have to eat them out of necessity...


----------



## niffnoff (May 30, 2011)

Haha, could always do a dawn of the dead 2004 version with picking off celebrities from distance that is always cool, I reckon we should think of the zombies as walking dead zombies, if any of you have seen that, slow in the day by night a bit more of a bitch. 

Personally my way would be to get all possible things loot stores for dry food (as they can last for a very long time) and find some kind of filtering system for cleaner water as electric and water suppliers will fail you will only have so much at the disposal, then weapons probably would be a good source for self defense, maybe also a sledge hammer to knock down stairs, they sure as hell can't jump to what I know of.


----------



## Soubi7string (May 31, 2011)

live out in the country, no one for miles.
set up a perimeter, fence it in.Have cycles of 3 that way no one is exhausted and everyone works and guards.Set up a garden and feed off of it and non perishables.
Use mainly bows and crossbows to keep the noise down so the zombies aren't attracted.
Strip the cars and weld metal onto the undercarriage and cover the glass make it a nice big mobile shark cage.
I have a CB in my car so setting up and establishing communications is easy.
cover the windows and cover the door ways with 2 doors.
reinforce the walls with more studs to prevent breaking from potential zombie surrounding.
instill a law on who gets in, who goes out, and what happens to those that don't comply or are infected.

set up a sound proofed room for activities to boost morale and have some sort of normal life.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 1, 2011)

If you were holding up in a house, fill every bath and sink with water. You never know when it'll be turned off or get polluted with zombie chunks. And like Soubi7string said, keep a good few close combat and mostly noiseless weapons for quick and stealthy slaying. Get Max Brooks 'Zombie Survival Guide' the stuff in there is great.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 1, 2011)

Riff-King-Steve said:


> If you were holding up in a house, fill every bath and sink with water. You never know when it'll be turned off or get polluted with zombie chunks. And like Soubi7string said, keep a good few close combat and mostly noiseless weapons for quick and stealthy slaying. Get Max Brooks 'Zombie Survival Guide' the stuff in there is great.



watch bear grylls
and try capturing condensation.Creek nearby then cultivate it by irrigating.
be sure to boil water as well


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 1, 2011)

Much better ideas, and like i said before dry food to survive the intial few months of hiding, that shit doesn't go off as quick as other foods, but sooner or later we'd need it. Hmmmmm ideas.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 2, 2011)

The longer you can hide without encountering zombies the better because they have no blood flow or mineral intake so their muscles will degenerate and rot after a while rendering them slower and weaker with each passing day. Also you could try and catch one like in '28 day later' to observe its behaviours and how it reacts to different things to give you more of an edge.


----------



## Trauty_MR (Jun 2, 2011)

Rock in hand........

survival guaranteed!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2011)

Riff-King-Steve said:


> The longer you can hide without encountering zombies the better because they have no blood flow or mineral intake so their muscles will degenerate and rot after a while rendering them slower and weaker with each passing day. Also you could try and catch one like in '28 day later' to observe its behaviours and how it reacts to different things to give you more of an edge.


 
Yeah, and hope it doesn't escape.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd challenge the zombies to a dance off, they love dancing.


Then, as they're distracted with dancing, I'd destroy them with my robot army.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, and hope it doesn't escape.


 Yeah I suppose we don't want A zombie roaming about, despite the learning that could be had....................


----------



## Explorer (Jun 2, 2011)

Having watched vultures and other birds go after wounded animals, I wonder why someone said that animals avoid zombies. I suspect it's because they don't have animals eating zombies in movies, due to limited budgets.

I guess it's the same as assuming that Jesus and the apostles never had to drop a deuce in the shrubs, since the Bible doesn't mention it....


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

^ LOL

That has sparked a thought (not the deuce subject, the animals attacking zombies idea 
(if I've misread that, don't kill me) lol. Much thought but then again, after watching alot of the walking dead, zombies eat horse... dam it.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd just whip out my copy of the Zombie Survival Guide.

No thinking required, just follow what it says exactly.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 3, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> That has sparked a thought (not the deuce subject, the animals attacking zombies idea
> (if I've misread that, don't kill me) lol. Much thought but then again, after watching alot of the walking dead, zombies eat horse... dam it.



I think the deuce subject is actually more relevant: you're going to need to poo, and there is a likelihood that utilities will not be available.

My plan:

First, call up friends that I know will be useful, my family, girlfriend and her family. I'd find someplace to set up shop that has enough open ground to support all of us while being small enough that we can patrol it. There is a nice spot up in the hills near my house that I am thinking of. Otherwise, we'd have to find someone with a suitable location and strike a deal with them. That part might take the whole three days, so in the meantime we'd have to secure supplies.

For food, canned goods are important as an emergency backup. I have no problem growing my own, and would snag a bunch of potatoes (good yield) and prickly pear cactuses (grow fast, little water requirement, you can cook and eat the pads). If I had the chance, I'd stock up on seeds and crops with edible roots/bulbs. Obviously, lots of water and a filtration system are also requirements. Figure out rationing, pick up books on horticulture and cooking. I used to have this military survival guide somewhere that addresses foraging as well as a lot of other useful shit. I'd probably go to B&N to find that again.

Hardware would quickly become a valuable commodity, so securing tools, lumber, fasteners, plastic sheets, etc. would be a good idea. I'd put weapons under this category, as well, although I don't anticipate as much need for them as the movies would have us believe. A couple sets of binoculars and a decent amount of fuel are a greater investment, probably. A generator or two would be good, but then we'd have to buy gas.  Lots of buckets, too, for various uses ranging from capturing rainwater to being used as a latrine and everything in between. Technologies such as CB radio, flashlights and batteries could come in handy.

Acquiring/pooling pharmaceuticals and medical supplies would be a priority. Nothing too fancy, just the standard over-the-counter stuff. Establish a badass first aid kit. Hygienic materials are a good idea. Get, like, fifty toothbrushes and a Costco-sized vat of Purell.

Finally, I'd spend as much time as could be afforded in the initial survival training of my team. As soon as we choose a location to hole up in, we start with fortification and establishing a code for a buddy system and communication. When we are sufficiently secured in our perimeter, we plan the use of any buildings we have access to and establish protocols for daily responsibilities and a rotating schedule. Everybody needs to be able to do everything and everyone needs to help everyone learn. As soon as we can, I'd have the garden ripped up and transformed into a farm with planters constructed from lumber (if we can afford it). A compost box/heap would be built, and I'd like to stock up on as much utility water as possible beforehand to be used in special circumstances (since we wouldn't be able to support crops with high water consumption). From there, it's just farm and house duties and playing music and games to survive and keep sane. Once we get a grasp on the situation, limited reconnaissance and salvage missions may be considered.

If anybody else in the neighborhood is similarly preparing, we'd have to consider whether it would be worthwhile to extend our help to them and to what extent. On one hand, they could be valuable in controlling the immediate area and providing general assistance (as well as being other humans). On the other hand, they could be a drain on our resources. Ideally, a number of small, self-sufficient communities would work together and hopefully not meddle in each others affairs too often. Politics is a hard business and I don't want to stake my survival on people that I wouldn't have invited into my compound in the first place. There is also the very real possibility of thieves and other criminals coming to claim the compound for their own or to steal food and supplies, and we'd have to establish a prevention program and a zero-tolerance policy. And, of course, there is the problem of what to do when the outbreak gets inside the confines of your community.

Human interaction may be the trickiest part of the post-zombie-apocalypse world, and we probably deserve to be turned into zombies for treating each other like shit all the time. I imagine that people would be roughly divided along the lines of holdouts that stay in their houses/shopping centers/etc. or make survival compounds, scavengers that try to scrape together an existence by picking at the remains of society, travelers and refugees that flee the infected areas, and sheep-like flocks of people that fail to react. I think it's important to establish who's who and what the procedure is for being a part of society given the circumstances.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Schecterwhore... you've just made this thread 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 5, 2011)

Sit in room, masturbate until 'Merica solves the problem = guaranteed survival.


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow this is a good thought provoker.

If there's something I've worked out in my countless hours of playing Left 4 Dead 2, it's that the best strategy is to use a weapon that doesn't need reloading, like a machete, as the main weapon, and getting to a place where you can cover as small a degree area as possible (for example fighting off zombies from a 180 degree area when back against a wall is much better than fighting them off from all 360 degrees around you).

My choice of where to select as a base of operations, I would choose the top few floors in a tall as fuck office building in a city. I know what you're thinking, a city would be where the most infected could get at you; ok fine but unless you already have a farm in the middle of nowhere that generates sustainable levels of food then you will need to head into more densely populated areas every now and then anyhow, and I would much rather have somewhere that can be used to stay the night safely, so why not just stay there anyways.

There are numerous reasons for the use of a tall office building.
1) If you were to block off all of the office spaces on the floors below where you house yourselves, then what is left is the hallways where you can set up badass traps for impending zombie attacks, and no large office spaces for pesky zombies to hide and ambush you.
2) If the zombies make it up to your HQ, then there are only a small number of entrance points for them to use, and pouring in from corridors would make a nice orderly queue for you to 'service' one by one.
3) Office spaces, quite large and open plan, easy to swing a melee weapon in, easy to spread out so as not to maim any of your team, you don't want to be swinging an axe in a small apartment living room. Also larger spaces, better for storing more food and supplies.
4) Easy/fun disposal of the departed, out of the window.
5) Tall building, better vantage point for early viewing of approaching zombies giving ample preparatory time.

I would definitely prefer as small a team as possible, close friends and loved ones who are useful.

I don't think this is an idea anyone has brought up, but I would definitely raid the local library for books that teach and discuss useful basic skills, such as vehicle mechanics and the like. We won't know all of the important shit between us and it'd be good to learn it when needed.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 5, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> I don't think this is an idea anyone has brought up, but I would definitely raid the local library for books that teach and discuss useful basic skills, such as vehicle mechanics and the like. We won't know all of the important shit between us and it'd be good to learn it when needed.



Recently, I decided to keep an auto shop textbook in my car. Things are fuzzy since my sophomore year of high school, so it's good to know I have a backup in the event that I need it. 

Oh, and you bet your ass I'd break into Guitar Center and steal every last guitar string they had.


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 5, 2011)

First thing I would do is hit stores and grab truck loads of supplies and provisions;
Day 1:
Find hot women and use the corniest line I could think of like; "Come with me if you want to live" 
Gun shops (odvious reasons)
Grocery (costco would be a must as usual)
Hardware (tools, essential supplies such as wood, cement, rope, fly traps, etc)

Day 2:
Find and steal (don't think it would be stealing at this point) a roofing truck (the ones with a forklift attached) to be able to move supplies as needed and help build fortifications.

Day 3:
Find suitable building to fortify, main access points (for zombies) would have trenches dug and their bodies thrown into to decay and produce maggots (this is where the fly traps come in). Since Maggots feed on decay, any zombie that stumbled into the pit would be subject to nature's wrath!

Day 4 and out:
rejoice and repopulate!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's what I'd do...

Get two AA12 Auto Shotties with as much ammo as I can carry and an endless playlist of Death Metal and go on a massive Zombie killing spree. We'd eventually die so why not do it in style?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 5, 2011)

Some of the ideas in this thread are so awesome I almost wish there WAS a zombie appocalypse!


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Some of the ideas in this thread are so awesome I almost wish there WAS a zombie appocalypse!



This threads point


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn this thread is one of the best I've seen since venturing into Off Topic.

What I would do in a situation such as this:

Firstly, get in contact with the people I'm 
a) Closest to, such as my best friends and my girlfriend
b) Friends with that I deem to be potentially useful, either as intelligence (for reconaissance or planning/strategy), brawn (building / heavy lifting) or just generally helpful, say people that grow their own vegetables and the like.

Secondly, scope out somewhere good to hide out. Where I live (semi-rural Australia) there are some caves nearby which, when outfitted correctly, could be incredibly good places to hole up for periods of upto years. 

Then, after assembling a team and deciding upon a location to stake, this is where the gathering (perhaps the most critical part of zombie survival) would happen.
Raids on Petrol Stations (fuel for cars/pumps/generators), Chemists (first aid and general medical supplies), Supermarkets (tinned food, bottled water, ingredients to bake own bread, etc), Hardware Stores (materials and tools for construction), and Nurseries (for plants/seeds/bulbs) would be carried out over a number of days, and all the supplies would be taken to the caves. 
If necessary, weaponry would be aqcuired. Sadly, there are very few gun stores in Australia, and bladed weapons are very hard to come by without at least a two hour car trip from where the aforementioned caves are, although this may be a deemed necessity in terms of survival.

The caves would be outfitted and all the goods / foods / supplies we gathered would be stored in an orderly, precise fashion - We can't afford to fuck things up.
Very basic beds would be created out of the wood and probably hessian, or some kind of hammock-style sleeping arrangement, for simplicity's sake, proper beds will be a bit of a stretch.

Rations will be assigned (and stuck to, this will be very carefully watched and dealt with accordingly if people want to bend the rules). Patrols / Waking times or Rosters would have to be organised so that not too many people were awake/ asleep at one point in time.

With proper planning and attention to detail, and adequate supplies gathered, surviving a Zombie apocalypse should remain a possibility.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 21, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> Damn this thread is one of the best I've seen since venturing into Off Topic.



Thank you :3

a bit related but I seen this game and this topic should be an awesome idea of a how to survive and also pump some life into this dead thre..... heres the link.


----------



## Nile (Jun 23, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Thank you :3
> 
> a bit related but I seen this game and this topic should be an awesome idea of a how to survive and also pump some life into this dead thre..... heres the link.


 

Missions and shit, not hordes of zombies, bosses/ hardass zombies, repeated boringish combat. Still not a true zombie survival to me. Should make one thats free roam, as much as Oblivion or something, and more things you can use for weapons, survival, or building, water/food, etc.

NEED NAOW


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2011)

I've spent many a night pondering this situation after watching my two favourite 'repeat' movies of all time. Dawn Of The Dead (new) and Shaun Of The Dead.

Firstly, I live in a town of about 10,000, with a wide spread of land to make zombie hoarding less effective, so my first course of action would be to run across the street with my big ladder and climb the church to scope out the surrounding area, I live at the top of a hill, making this more effective.

At this point, if the zombie density has built up substantially, I pull up the ladder, and wait until I have a way of executing plan A, or if this isn't the case, run straight back home and carry out:

Plan A:

Get the essentials:
Music - All my music players and one iPod charger so if I can still use power I can keep music going, if not, I have multiple players to last me for a while.
Blunt objects - I have a few cricket bats.
My bow - light, easy to use and accurate.
Any light food I can fit into a backpack.
Map, phonebook and cellphone.

Head into town via the roofs of some buildings I happen to know the way up on top of, see how close I can get to one of two sporting goods stores. Hopefully I can get into one/both of them, and grab as much ammo and weapons as I can confidently carry.

Next is to drive to a nearby town that has a small port/harbour (I have a few options, all about 1 hour's drive away. If driving is impossible, I'm in for a longish but most likely zombie free stroll.

Once at this town, look for any tall buildings to rest on top of, to set up and stay safe. Chances are by this point I've made calls and arranged for any surviving friends to meet here, where I can cover them to reach this point, if need be.

Then I wait until I have as many peers with me as possible, and we can safely make it to a boat, which we will clear out as one group, as to avoid singles/pairs gettting silently infected in a confusingly large boat (We all know this always happens)

Once we are sure that there is no zombie risk on board, we try our best to understand the mechanics of the boat, and take it about 25m out to see, anchored just out of the harbour, where we can use a small onboard boat to traverse into the unknown of this small (1-5 thousand people) town and get food.

At any point we run out of food, we stick to the coastline and move to a slightly bigger town, and try the same strategy.

While this all sounds too general to be a good plan, but out here, almost everyone has guns, and the population is spread so wide, we'd be running into minimal zombies. Even if they were fast zombies.

Also, the countryside of my state is a very open and wide landscape, there's no ninja zombie action, they'd stick out in the fields, and would be easily dealt with.

Really, the only main issues are food and morale. I'd like to say I'd stay in a skyscraper with every floor blocked off individually from the ground up, but it would take a lot of risks to keep a steady supply of food available.

Edit: Just saw Pete used the office building/skyscraper idea, and I agree, melee weapons are great, except the chances of blood splatter resulting in incidental infection with some are too great.


----------

